# lucid virtue..reduce power consumption...?



## zacfx05 (Dec 17, 2011)

hello frnds,
will lucid virtue result in lower power consumption when not gaming, how much will it effect fsp whn used in igpu mode. 

secondly if we are using lv in dgpu will the gpu always work even not gaming...? like a normal mb that dont have lucidvirtue sw

after reading other articles i understand power consumption will only be lower in igpu mode, but how much performance difference will it bring in gaming


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

If any mobo does not have Lucid Virtue, plugging a dedicated Gfx card will simply disable the onboard GPU. And obviously there will be some energy saving as Lucid Virtue can dynamically switch between IGP and GPU. But the amount of saving entirely depends upon the type of apps you're running and Lucid virtue is using what kind of Graphics for it. It does not have any specific measurement.
And why will bring performance difference in gaming? It is the main objective of  the Virtue software to provide the required graphics engine required for an apps dynamically. So while gaming, it will be switched to dedicated GPU, hence providing the performance of the graphic card used. There was some performance drop but with latest version Virtue, it has been resolved.


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ cilus so we  hve to select *igpu* mode right....? for automatic switching b/w graphics.

 [Virtu i-Mode allows seamless switching between integrated Intel HD graphics and a separate graphics card, resulting in significant power savings when the power of the graphics card isn't required. In this mode the monitor is plugged into one of the motherboard's video ports.
    Virtu d-Mode enables the use of a separate graphics card while allowing the use of Intel's "Quick Sync" video transcoding technology, which runs on the iGPU. In this mode the monitor must be plugged into the graphics card.]


i read here its having some performance penalty but has u said it must be solved with latest drivers the review is dated may 10th

Lucid Virtu Graphics Virtualization Technology | Lucid Virtu,Graphics Virtualization,Technology,David Ramsey,Lucid Virtu Graphics Virtualization Technology Article by David Ramsey


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 17, 2011)

Cilus clear me 1 thing. when the graphics is switched to IGP, discrete GPU will get into idle? or totally turn off? if it enters idle mode, it'll continue to take some power + IGP will require power. so how it helps? a bit of explanation or link to an article please.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

When a graphics card is plugged into system, you can't switch it off completely without physically removing it. But current GPUs have very less idle power consumption, HD 6850 and HD 6870 have less than 15W power consumption at idle. Now a days, IGP is integrated inside the CPU and the overall IGP power requirement in full load is very very less compared to a dedicated GPU in full load. Rmember CPu only takes power from the 5V rail.

So (idle GPU power + IGP at load power) << (GPU in full load power)


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 17, 2011)

cilus for automatic switching which mode to select ,its igpu mode right.......?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not sure about it as I don't have one to test. Ask members like Tkin, Tenida who are owning Sandybridge config.


----------

